# Need a sketch of a mini lathe tailstock ram locking bushing



## Clark (Feb 1, 2019)

This is ~ 2002 Grizzly mini lathe is when I bought it new from Grizzly outstore, but the chuck says 1994.

part 145 of a G4031.

Someone is restoring the mini lathe and found I shorted him this part.
I  have a mill and a lathe here, and could fabricate the part if I had a sketch to build to.


----------



## hman (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't have a mini, so take what I say with a grain of salt.
That said, looking at the parts diagram, I'd be pretty sure that the outline of 145 is the same as 143.  And where 143 is tapped to fit 144, 145 will have a clearance hole. I vaguely remember seeing this arrangement called a "cotter."

I hope somebody else who owns a mini can come up with something better, but maybe this will give you a place to start.


----------

